# Erste Hilfe



## LordNero (9. Juli 2008)

ich habe meinen skill jetzt auf 150 nun kann ich aber bei der lehrerin in eisenschmiede meinen balken nicht weiter erhöhen bleibe also auf 150 "stecken"

wie kann ich den balken vergrößern?


----------



## Lootelf (9. Juli 2008)

LordNero schrieb:


> ich habe meinen skill jetzt auf 150 nun kann ich aber bei der lehrerin in eisenschmiede meinen balken nicht weiter erhöhen bleibe also auf 150 "stecken"
> 
> wie kann ich den balken vergrößern?



Sprich doch mal mit dem 1. Hilfe Lehrer und lies was er dir sagt!


----------



## LordNero (9. Juli 2008)

habe ich wenn ich die rechtsklicke kommt aber nur der schwarze kasten in dem ich EIGENTLICH neue fähigkeiten erlernen kann, wenn ich dann oben auf "Filter" die auswahl "Nicht Verfügbar" anklicke kommt auch nichts neues


----------



## Lootelf (9. Juli 2008)

Neben dem Ausbildungsfenster wird dir ganz bestimmt ein Dialog-Fenster geöffnet.
Alle Lehrer im Spiel haben die recht nützliche Angewohnheit, dich zum nächsthöheren Lehrer zu schicken. Dabei geben sie wertvolle Tips, wo dieser zu finden ist.


----------



## LordNero (9. Juli 2008)

da kommt aber nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (siehe bild)


----------



## Pomela (9. Juli 2008)

egal ob es nun beim Lehrer steht oder nicht.. nimm den Link aus meiner Sig...


----------



## Lootelf (10. Juli 2008)

LordNero schrieb:


> da kommt aber nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Typischer Fall von "Was kümmert mich das Geschwätz vom NPC? Gief Quest, gief Äppics, gief, gief!", Fenster wegklicken und blos schnell weiter.

Ich glaube kaum, dass dieses Fenster genau das ist, was du als erstes siehst, wenn du den NPC ansprichst.

Und nein, ich werde dir nicht sagen, wo du hin musst. Wär ja dann doch zu einfach.


----------



## Albra (10. Juli 2008)

bei buffed gibt es eine sektion die sich mit rezepten und berufen beschäftigt
da steht auch wo man was lernt oder herbekommt
zur option steht auch noch das forum wo diese frage bestimmt schon sehr sehr oft gestellt und beantwortet wurde

versuch einfach mal dein glück


----------



## DuxAquila (10. Juli 2008)

LordNero schrieb:


> ich habe meinen skill jetzt auf 150 nun kann ich aber bei der lehrerin in eisenschmiede meinen balken nicht weiter erhöhen bleibe also auf 150 "stecken"
> 
> wie kann ich den balken vergrößern?






LordNero schrieb:


> da kommt aber nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du stehst net IF sondern SW ^^

HAst du denn schon den Link aus der Sig gebraucht? alles gefunden? wenn nicht mal hier in der DB von buffed.de suchen, da wirst du auch fündig 



			
				Lootelf schrieb:
			
		

> Typischer Fall von "Was kümmert mich das Geschwätz vom NPC? Gief Quest, gief Äppics, gief, gief!", Fenster wegklicken und blos schnell weiter.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass dieses Fenster genau das ist, was du als erstes siehst, wenn du den NPC ansprichst.
> 
> Und nein, ich werde dir nicht sagen, wo du hin musst. Wär ja dann doch zu einfach.


Dieses hatte ich auch, ich weiß net woran es liegt, doch sagt dir der eh lehrer nicht wo du weiter lernen kannst.


----------



## grünhaupt (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo

unnötiger Threat, da solche Fragen sehr einfach ingame geklärt werden können.


----------



## LordNero (13. Juli 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von "Was kümmert mich das Geschwätz vom NPC? Gief Quest, gief Äppics, gief, gief!", Fenster wegklicken und blos schnell weiter.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass dieses Fenster genau das ist, was du als erstes siehst, wenn du den NPC ansprichst.
> 
> Und nein, ich werde dir nicht sagen, wo du hin musst. Wär ja dann doch zu einfach.


1. tja es ist aber so, und ich kann es dir glaub ich auch nicht beweisen wenn du das nicht glaubst
 und ausserdem bin ich nicht auf epics bedacht sondern will spaß am spiel haben und erste hilfe ist beim schurken wie ich finde sehr wichtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. ja ich habe weiter gequestet im sdt und da liegt sw näher als if =)

3. ja der link aus der sig hat mir sehr geholfen viellen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorbet (1. Oktober 2008)

soviel wie ich weis must du eine quest machen auf der insel theramore dort steht in der burg ein arzt der stellt dir eine aufgabe ansonsten kaufe dir bücher erste hilfe für experten und so weiter. ab 300 kannst du in der scherbe im tempel ein neues buch kaufen und erlernen.


----------



## BalianTorres (9. Oktober 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von "Was kümmert mich das Geschwätz vom NPC? Gief Quest, gief Äppics, gief, gief!", Fenster wegklicken und blos schnell weiter.
> 
> Ich glaube kaum, dass dieses Fenster genau das ist, was du als erstes siehst, wenn du den NPC ansprichst.
> 
> Und nein, ich werde dir nicht sagen, wo du hin musst. Wär ja dann doch zu einfach.



omfg! Bleib mal locker und reg dich nicht so künstlich auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stunnerx (28. Oktober 2008)

Soo, stand heute vor der selben frage, und ich nur sagen das LordNero recht hatte. Es kommt kein fenster vorher, sondern dierekt das leere fenster wo man normal seinen skill ausbauen kann.
Und dank der sig bin auch ich fündig geworden =)

lg


----------

